# Any reasons why I should not buy a Masamoto VG Gyuto?



## dragonsand (Apr 10, 2011)

I am a hobby cook with no talents with a knife. I use a mid range WMF knife block and have never sharpened a knife in my life. I cook few times a week and that's just about it. I have always wanted to have a really nice Chef's Knife. I have been researching on this since the past four months and have been to several shops and have spent plenty of time going through forums as well. After much deliberation and thought I have been able to narrow it down to a Japanese Gyuto. The Masamoto VG-5021 is what attracts my attention. I know almost nothing about the technicalities of this knife or any other for that matter. But, this has great reviews and several people says it's a great knife. I figure I can't do anything wrong by getting the best right? Trouble is I cannot hold it in my hand and see if how it feels since no stores have it available here. (And this is Germany!!!) I am not too worried about the feel, grip etc. because I am not going to be using it for several hours every day and can adapt myself to the knife. So I am pretty much going to have to buy it from JCK and hope I am not making a huge mistake. How difficult is to sharpen this knife and considering my usage how often do you reckon I would need to do it? And what whetstone is recommended for this? Should I buy it with the knife? Is there some specific cutting board that I should be using as well?

Actually I have more or less decided on getting this knife and I guess I am looking for some backup here. Can someone please tell me what kind of a stone I need? The idea of a combination stone is very appealing.

Yes, an absolute noob here but am eager to learn.

Many thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm very satisfied with my MAC knive(s). Very sharp, comfortable, and, for me, easy to maintain.


----------

